# XXX's KO's KASR - (KASR is dead)



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OK, so I bombed Dustin and instead of conceding to my awesome bombing prowess, he turns RIGHT AROUND and delivers a five point palm deathstrike on me!!!!

Among the goodies is some return coffee grind, a swank magazine, and the 5 points of the nicely aged deathstrike - which included a 97 Boli ISOM, ERDM Grand Espana (circa 1985), 1990 ERDM Demi Tasse, a Cohiba Siglo (looks like IV), and the final strike: Davidoff is a 1981 Davidoff #1!!!!!! (that single stick runs anywhere from $60-100 bones - for you kids at home.)

This bunker-buster of a shell cratered me pretty good....i'm gonna have to re-think my "strategery"...especially with more "implied" doom on its way.... <GULP> :mn

Thanks Dustin....you've outdone yourself!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Wow...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Retaliation is eminent out here.

Great hit. Davis and other aged beauties.

Enjoy KASR, if you can get up !!! :r


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Wow is right. Almost leaves you speechless.

Awesome hit.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Good grief !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at how yellowed that Davidoff band is ... heh ... wow. What a frikkin' hit.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Most definately an awesome hit!!!! Couldn't have destroyed a more deserving Gorilla!!!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

That is Amazing!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

very nice... just bought some davidoffs for myself today but nothing like that :hn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*



KyLongbeard said:


> Wow is right. Almost leaves you speechless.
> 
> Awesome hit.


Somehow I doubt anything can make KASR speechless.  Awesome hit, XXX.

~d.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

That is an amazing hit, you'll be in last week for at least a couple of more days. Good luck with your comatose state :w Great hit XXX!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Wow awesome hit. Little boy playing in a big man's game. :r Remember no matter what you have to bomb with someone out there always has a bigger NUKE. WTG Dustin. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Don't F*** with the Jedi Master

Seriously, you deserve a big bitch slap like that with all the bombs you've been droppin' lately. Enjoy that Davi as the Cuban Davi's are becoming more rare every day as I smoke them up :r

Oh and I hope you enjoy the ****... ****... a balanced part of your nutritious breakfast...er..I mean...bomb


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Holy sheeet that is an expensive retaliation. Very sweet package Dustin - you are truly a force to be reckoned with :gn

Enjoy KASR you definately deserved to be ridden to the ground = :gn :bx


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Very nice :dr


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Very nice. You deserved the smackdown. I have been bombed by XXX or you, but it seems like a very, very painful game...lol


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Nicely done Dustin, a truly devastating hit!

How long will it take for Aaron to climb out of that crater?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

You left the mag closed... oops. Nevermind the t&a, those look like some great smokes. Justifiable bombicide, if you ask me. Good hit, Dustin!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

OMG he jacked you up KASR


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Nice one. That might even slow him down for a minute or 2.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

hehehe, made some creative changes to the thread title :r


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*



RPB67 said:


> Enjoy KASR, if you can get it up !!! :r





kjd2121 said:


> ... you definately deserve to be ridden..


KASR, you sure seem to attract very strange comments from some of these gorillas! 

Bobby


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Alas Poor Kasr... Dustin owned him well...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome hit Dustin, maybe that'll keep the mad bomber silent for awhile


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Davidoff and Amy Reid...:dr :dr :dr


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Don't F*** with the Jedi Master
> 
> Seriously, you deserve a big bitch slap like that with all the bombs you've been droppin' lately. Enjoy that Davi as the Cuban Davi's are becoming more rare every day as I smoke them up :r
> 
> Oh and I hope you enjoy the ****... ****... a balanced part of your nutritious breakfast...er..I mean...bomb


There were cigars in the picture? :r Magazine was too distracting ...

Nice hit brother.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*

Now that's what I call getting owned. Great hit Dustin.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Hopefully the mag isn't "stuck together"...... 
(Aaron will do enough of that trying to bite the paper boobies)

Oooh, I had to go there, didn't I? 

Gorgeous snipe, Dustin, if you listen hard enough, you can hear a round of applause.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Simply amazing!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

So that's what a XXX bomb looks like. Very well done Dustin  


Aaron enjoy brother, you deserve it.





Shawn


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Great Hit Dustin!! It's about time someone puts Aaron in his place!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Don't F*** with the Jedi Master


You tell him, Yoda!

Those Davi #1's are awesome. :dr Just ask the midget herfers.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Down around these parts we have a saying that goes sorta like "don't take but once to break me from suckin' eggs." We'll just have to see if KASR know's what that means.

As for you, Master Yoda - Worthy we're not, worthy we're not!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Must....go.....on......must...keep....climbing.....


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I think the lesson here is don't mess with XXX. Nice hit Dustin, super nice!

Enjoy KASR.

CBF:w


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

KASR said:


> Must....go.....on......must...keep....climbing.....


in this condition, i think one more hit and he would be gone forever :hn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

man down...man down... medic.....oh hell never mind his toast

nice hit,:gn ya got him wounded, we'll finish him off :hn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> Must....go.....on......must...keep....climbing.....


Yeah, you think that's bad..........you just wait...........soon,very soon...........:gn

ATL


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: XXX's KO's KASR ... and it hurt!*



RPB67 said:


> Enjoy KASR, if you can get up !!! :r


Isn't that what the **** is for?? :r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah, you think that's bad..........you just wait...........soon,very soon...........:gn
> 
> ATL


I can't give in....i just need a 100ft ladder to get outta this crater Dustin put me in.....wait a minute....what are all those black spots with vapor trails coming towards me from the sky???? Wait....a .... minute....... :mn


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW!! Awesome hit Dustin!! Just freakin' devastating!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice shot dustin...not sure that kasr can come back from that hit.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Inconcievable!

An outstanding hit for a well-deserving BOTL.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought something special was en route when Dustin said he would level you with one cigar. Now do us all a favor and _smoke it_, then post a review with pics. We want to smoke vicariously through you! Congratulations! :w :w


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

the funny thing about that bomb, is those are all yard gars for dustin... that how he rolls...


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

holy smokes!

that's just nuts


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome hit. That defiantely served to weaken his defenses for the incoming carnage that you are about to receive my friend.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

zemekone said:


> the funny thing about that bomb, is those are all yard gars for dustin... that how he rolls...


I <3 you Gerry 

Seriously, I get all my good sticks from him


----------

